# Training for 12 months.. IMPRESSIVE



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How did this guy achieve this after 12 months of training and bad diet without any aas?

*Before:*










*After:*


























https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dowie said:


> Erm........ He didn't.


He did.. Ask him yourself:

https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

With all due respect mate acheive what or is it a joke ?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

bet he dosent class SDmatrix as aas thats how


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate acheive what or is it a joke ?


Look at his chest and arms :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Look at his chest and arms :confused1:


Fair enough...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

What did he look like before? He just looks lean to me, doesn't look like he's got an unimaginable amount of muscle for 12months hard graft.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> What did he look like before? He just looks lean to me, doesn't look like he's got an unimaginable amount of muscle for 12months hard graft.


are you sure naturally?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just because he claims natural means he is natural?

Lol, this guy is talking out his ass and needs to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have just had a quick browse at his pics, if the pics are of his food then his diet is good has the meals planned out for the day in tubs in advance


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

in the first pic it say on his back he is a **** so that is how i think he's talkin sh!te


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> I have just had a quick browse at his pics, if the pics are of his food then his diet is good has the meals planned out for the day in tubs in advance


So because he has good planning skills he was able to gain all that muscle in under 12 months? No. This ****** reminds me of Zyzz.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Zyzz is a cnut aswell


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

He's got a decent chest but his arms are like Pee Wee's arms.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> How did this guy achieve this after 12 months of training and bad diet without any aas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plastic boxes of veg?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

he's chatting out his aas


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

this guy isnt natty, he's doing ok for 12 months but again not natty. and in regards to zyzz that guy had an impressive physique, i'd be happy with that level of definition but a bit bigger.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> So because he has good planning skills he was able to gain all that muscle in under 12 months? No. This ****** reminds me of Zyzz.


 the op said he had a **** diet, clearly not from the pics his diet is very good food sources are top notch


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

im 'mirin' tupperware box


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> the op said he had a **** diet, clearly not from the pics his diet is very good food sources are top notch


Oh it's because he's eating chicken and salad 8 times a day and doesn't skip meals, that's how he gained so much mass.

I would bet money on this guy jabbing 50mg tren eod.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not natural :/


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Oh it's because he's eating chicken and salad 8 times a day and doesn't skip meals, that's how he gained so much mass.
> 
> I would bet money on this guy jabbing 50mg tren eod.


im not saying he hasnt used gear he might have he might not have me or you dont no, all im saying with a good diet for someone skinny these gains can me made in one year, hes lean hes not massive and lean is he


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

haha steroids are amazing things

cant wait until i try them !


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> im not saying he hasnt used gear he might have he might not have me or you dont no, all im saying with a good diet for someone skinny these gains can me made in one year, hes lean hes not massive and lean is he


Why don't most people look like that after a year of training then? It's all well and good saying they can but the reality of it is, is that 99% of guys won't look comparable to this guy at all in under 12 months, even if they started out in better shape.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

doesnt look like hes done any tricep exercise


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Also that 1st pic does that look 1 year old it looks much older, gear or no gear or whatever hes got a decent physique also looks better due to his skin colour/tan


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't believe for a minute he's achieved that transformation in twelve months without any chemical assistance.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Not natural :/


Are you serious?

I think what he has achieved in 12 months is achievable without steroids = hard training, decent diet, decent genetics and decent rest + I don't think his gains are amazing


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

to be honest it doesnt even look like the same bloke as in the 1st picture.......his nose looks a different shape!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Nah i wouldn't say he's natural tbh maybe he's never done AAS but he's has at least done Pro Hormones


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

To be honest I wouldn't complain with that transformation myself.....not the best but certainly not the worst!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I think what he has achieved in 12 months is achievable without steroids = hard training, decent diet, decent genetics and decent rest + I don't think his gains are amazing


How long have you been training and are you natural?


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Fu*king impress me and do a back spread like this............

No ****... but this gives me the horn.....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Supplements from his twitter:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nidge said:


> He's got a decent chest but his arms are like Pee Wee's arms.


Ehm excuse me? He's got between 15 and 16 inch arms and he is conditioned and this is within 12 months, I think you need to open your eyes.



Fat said:


> Supplements from his twitter:


He needs to take my advice and stop buying all those supplements so he can take his tren dose from 50mg eod to 100mg eod and buy more of his quaker oats and liquid egg whites.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice tan but not a look I would covert tbh and I am an old [email protected] lol....


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> How long have you been training and are you natural?


lets just say I made more gains in my first year of training than he apparently has natural

Ive now been training for about 5 years

And here is me of the gear for 12 months in my journals pic on first page

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/145878-guide-ideal-amazing-physique-aip.html


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> lets just say I made more gains in my first year of training than he apparently has natural
> 
> Ive now been training for about 5 years
> 
> ...


Okay so you've been training for 5 years on and off hormones and he looks nearly as good as you within 12 months with supposedly NO DRUGS? This isn't a critique of your physique at all as you do look good and I really dislike being this blunt and rude when speaking critically, but if it's so easy to achieve that sort of physique in 12 months why has it taken you half a decade?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

martian said:


> doesnt look like hes done any tricep exercise


how did he get a big chest then? strange isnt it?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think he got rid of that tache naturally. Not in 12 months. No way.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> how did he get a big chest then? strange isnt it?


He suspends that Kre-Alkalyn in oil and then injects directly into the pectoral muscle.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

my arms are 15" cold and i think theyre shight. i also think his arms look small. in my mind 15" isnt big.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> He suspends that Kre-Alkalyn in oil and then injects directly into the pectoral muscle.


are you windeing me up?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

doggy said:


> are you windeing me up?


Yes I am.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

nice one lol. i dont even take the stuff


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I think what he has achieved in 12 months is achievable without steroids = hard training, decent diet, decent genetics and decent rest + I don't think his gains are amazing


People keep saying this but in reality is it true? Are you natty? Do you actually have any pictures of someone doing such a transformation who you know isn't on steroids.

From training natty myself, I don't think it's possible to get your chest cut and the mass he gained in one year, a year is nothing!

Most people train 1 muscle per week, so this guy has done 50 ish bench press sessions and put on that much mass? I don't think it's possible with natural testosterone.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I think what he has achieved in 12 months is achievable without steroids = hard training, decent diet, decent genetics and decent rest + I don't think his gains are amazing


He has exactly the same physique/build as a lad I know who has been gyming for 3 years, my mate has done cycles of PHs/roids, he seems to know his **** and has a very strict diet

I do not think what he has achieved in 12 months is achievable without steroids

Suppose I could be wrong


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> People keep saying this but in reality is it true? Are you natty? Do you actually have any pictures of someone doing such a transformation who you know isn't on steroids.
> 
> From training natty myself, I don't think it's possible to get your chest cut and the mass he gained in one year, a year is nothing!
> 
> Most people train 1 muscle per week, so this guy has done 50 ish bench press sessions and put on that much mass? I don't think it's possible with natural testosterone.


He could have gained that in 1 year, he might have better genetics than most etc and that first pic does not look like 1 year old to me so no point comparing the before, For instance alot on gear get acne myself included he is spot free just based on this can i say he is natural no, lots of variables involved if you guys think that is too good in one year you need to sort your diet and training out because it is probably whack, i know a handful on guys who have been training under 1 year at my gym natural and i would say they are similar to him, being lean makes you look miles better


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Wevans2303 said:


> Okay so you've been training for 5 years on and off hormones and he looks nearly as good as you within 12 months with supposedly NO DRUGS? This isn't a critique of your physique at all as you do look good, but if it's so easy to achieve that sort of physique in 12 months why has it taken you half a decade?


It didn't take me half a decade as I already said imo I looked slightly leaner/bigger at 12 months training.

Him looking as good as me is entirely your opinion and I do not agree with it I was very lean there and imo much better shape.

I'd also say my arms are bigger and better shape. and if the OP want to get a pic of his back that would be great as I reckon id be bigger more defined there to.

Id like to see if he has ever squatted or deadlifted as much as me natural to.



I train twice a week mate also 6'2.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

baggsy said:


> He could have gained that in 1 year, he might have better genetics than most etc and that first pic does not look like 1 year old to me so no point comparing the before, For instance alot on gear get acne myself included he is spot free just based on this can i say he is natural no, lots of variables involved if you guys think that is too good in one year you need to sort your diet and training out because it is probably whack, i know a handful on guys who have been training under 1 year at my gym natural and i would say they are similar to him, being lean makes you look miles better


Look at how thin his arms and forearm's are, and think january to xmas? Yeahh right.

People would be over the moon with what he has gained on steroids, nevermind natty.

He's put on like 4 stone, of muscle. 9 stone to 13 stone imo.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I wish steroids left a watermark on people's shoulder's so we know 

Just kidding big guys.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Him looking as good as me is entirely your opinion and I do not agree with it I was very lean there and imo much better shape. I'd also say my arms are bigger and better shape. and if the OP want to get a pic of his back that would be great as I reckon id be bigger more defined there to.
> 
> Id like to see if he has ever squatted or deadlifted as much as me natural to.
> 
> ...


This is not about how much weight can be lifted, nor is it about training frequency or whatever, the bottom line is he has a similar size to you and judging on this pic right here he is in better condition (and when you are in a similar condition you are even closer to him in size), yes he lacks the general thickness that you have which comes with experience and consistency over time but that's about it from what I can see.... and all this whilst only training 1/5th of the time you have been training completely drug free!? You have an impressive physique so stop making me compare you to this guido ******.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Look at how thin his arms and forearm's are, and think january to xmas? Yeahh right.
> 
> People would be over the moon with what he has gained on steroids, nevermind natty.
> 
> He's put on like 4 stone, of muscle. 9 stone to 13 stone imo.


I agree with you but i dont think that before is 1 year before thats just some random old pic, to the op where did you get this from?

What i am saying is someone can look like that after 12 months of training with dedication, not everyone but to more or less say yes 100% steroids is BS


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> I agree with you but i dont think that before is 1 year before thats just some random old pic, to the op where did you get this from?
> 
> What i am saying is someone can look like that after 12 months of training with dedication *alongside some chemical enhancements*, not everyone but to more or less say yes 100% steroids is *not far wrong.*


Corrected accordingly.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> *People keep saying this but in reality is it true? Are you natty?* Do you actually have any pictures of someone doing such a transformation who you know isn't on steroids.
> 
> From training natty myself, I don't think it's possible to get your chest cut and the mass he gained in one year, a year is nothing!
> 
> Most people train 1 muscle per week, so this guy has done 50 ish bench press sessions and put on that much mass? I don't think it's possible with natural testosterone.


Hi mate Ive already answered the bit in bold in another post.

No I don't have any pictures of a natural 1 year transformation, I hopefully will have in about 1 year from now as Ive just started training a guy who's new to training and he's stated he won't be using steroids and i genuinely don't think he will.

Muscle gain and shape can highly be down to genetics, so don't beat yourself up about not reaching his level in 1 year - some people can train for years and not look as good as he does ever.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

weevans you must have the crapppiest genetics on earth


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

He looks 30years older in the before pic wtf

Fresh prince throw back.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I think get this guy on the board and let him tell us his training, diet - entire supplement regime, rest etc

Tbh as people have people said on here before thy have a training partner they do the same training similar diet and rest yet still 1 looks better.

Also to all those hard gainers out there if you drink alcohol, take recreational drugs and go out on the **** all the time getting little sleep you might want to cut that out if you want to put some more mass on and get leaner


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> He looks 30years older in the before pic wtf
> 
> Fresh prince throw back.


Agree there Im not sure if those pics are 1 year apart


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Someone posted this thread on his twitter so I assume he will reply soon.. he can't reply right now because he is a promoting a club in Essex according to his twitter.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Someone posted this thread on his twitter so I assume he will reply soon.. he can't reply right now because he is a promoting a club in Essex according to his twitter.


Good, at least he will know that most people aren't fvcking blind.

Don't blame him though, it's only natural to deny drug use if you've got something going for you, pun intended.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Also anyone with a blackberry add his pin: 2189475F


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> Hi mate Ive already answered the bit in bold in another post.
> 
> No I don't have any pictures of a natural 1 year transformation, I hopefully will have in about 1 year from now as Ive just started training a guy who's new to training and he's stated he won't be using steroids and i genuinely don't think he will.
> 
> Muscle gain and shape can highly be down to genetics, so don't beat yourself up about not reaching his level in 1 year - some people can train for years and not look as good as he does ever.


To late bloody nose, black eye and missing tooth now. I think we know in reality this guy was on steroids or as you just said the photos are not a year apart, it's more obvious the more I think about it. I've stopped careing now though. Reps to the guy in the pictures for achieveing a decent body though, no matter how he did it. Now he needs to do more deadlift's


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> Also anyone with a blackberry add his pin: 2189475F


Are u stalking him


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fat said:


> Someone posted this thread on his twitter so I assume he will reply soon.. he can't reply right now because he is a promoting a club in Essex according to his twitter.


the first thing he will say is who the fck is the guy in the before pic lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LMAO what a coincidence he is friends with Kenzie from Blazin Squad.. check his twitter if you don't believe me.

Before:










After:


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> LMAO what a coincidence he is friends with Kenzie from Blazin Squad.


Just waiting for some complete BASKET CASE to come in and say Kenzie is all natural.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

He was already slim before, probably not eating well or training. So if you start eating more with consistency with a good training regime with right supplements...

- off course he can get Like that naturally, his body would absorb nutrients left right and centre and every pound he gains it will look more on him as he has no fat camouflaging it.

Some people on here probably trained long and natural and still not much gains so point the steroid fingers?? Can you naturals honestly say you eat so well and train without slipping up??hmmm


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Wevans2303 said:


> Just waiting for some complete BASKET CASE to come in and say Kenzie is all natural.


He is actually natural.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Muscle said:


> He is actually natural.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> He was already slim before, probably not eating well or training. So if you start eating more with consistency with a good training regime with right supplements...
> 
> - off course he can get Like that naturally, his body would absorb nutrients left right and centre and every pound he gains it will look more on him as he has no fat camouflaging it.
> 
> Some people on here probably trained long and natural and still not much gains so point the steroid fingers?? Can you naturals honestly say you eat so well and train without slipping up??hmmm


I'm not making blind accusations I do think of the flip side, but it's pretty obvious he is assisted if he's been training 12 months and never trained before. What's annoying is he will never say anything about drugs other than he doesn't use them, which I can understand, but it doesn't do much for bringing reality in line with the expectations of some of the delusional people on here.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> View attachment 78105


Seriously he is natural.. Kenzie has been training for 3 years now


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fat said:


> LMAO what a coincidence he is friends with Kenzie from Blazin Squad.. check his twitter if you don't believe me.
> 
> Lol and wtf does this prove, your acting like you've seen a pic of him injecting kenzie up the ass


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> So because he has good planning skills he was able to gain all that muscle in under 12 months? No. This ****** reminds me of Zyzz.


zyzz never lied about roiding though... he was stilla public figure and openly roided. Gotta give him some respect for that imo.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I couldn't really give a **** weather he used steroids or not. In my opinion, if he's natural, which in all honesty he looks to be, then I think he's fibbing about his time scale. If he did it in 12 months, then he's used drugs. IMO..


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

I just looks like he has trained chest and biceps for a year really


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

the original pictures looks like it was taken in the 80's or early 90's lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

> So someones usin my physique to advertise their "12 month transformation" That **** took me 3 years! Pay me to use that
> 
> Haters on that forum is hilarious....no I haven't touch steroids, been training hard for 3 years with good diet/training & its paying off.


/thread and wevans ive noticed your getting butt hurt about naturals and people younger and leaner than you with little experiance training. then i seen your posts and realised there mainly in the dnp threads.

lol @ fat cnunt throwing the roid card at people that are naturally lean

dont worry fat cnunt carry on risking ur organs to try stay lean ahh love being ecto


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat linked me to this thread for some reason the dude on the pics doesn't look impressive.

Can't even say he looks like all he's Been doing is benchin either because he'd have bigger thicker arms than that. He looks like all he's done is set after set of flyes and cable cross overs


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

jed said:


> the original pictures looks like it was taken in the 80's or early 90's lol


I'd go as far to say a 70's porno set.

On Kenzie, Got to admit he's looking good compared to the nerdy wannabee dweeb he used to be.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> /thread and wevans ive noticed your getting butt hurt about naturals and people younger and leaner than you with little experiance training. then i seen your posts and realised there mainly in the dnp threads.
> 
> lol @ fat cnunt throwing the roid card at people that are naturally lean
> 
> dont worry fat cnunt carry on risking ur organs to try stay lean ahh love being ecto


Why not keep your insults to yourself?Youve took gear and look like that?!You want to have a word with your source you've been sold bunk gear.Oh and if you're out and about today don't accept any helium balloons off any strangers,you might float away.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Why not keep your insults to yourself?Youve took gear and look like that?!You want to have a word with your source you've been sold bunk gear.Oh and if you're out and about today don't accept any helium balloons off any strangers,you might float away.


Don't be silly! bruze hasn't taken any AAS he looks about 14 in his avi and DNP is used by advanced bodybuilders.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Fat said:


> Don't be silly! bruze hasn't taken any AAS he looks about 14 in his avi.


Of course you're right!Oh I do feel a fool now!


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

So it took him three years? I was right... His shoulders tell me that he doesn't use steroids. Look at that Kenzie character, his shoulders look like those of a steroid user.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fat linked me to this thread for some reason the dude on the pics doesn't look impressive.
> 
> Can't even say he looks like all he's Been doing is benchin either because he'd have bigger thicker arms than that. He looks like all he's done is set after set of flyes and cable cross overs


Jelous cnut


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

easily achieveable in 3 years IMO


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Beans said:


> So it took him three years? I was right... His shoulders tell me that he doesn't use steroids. Look at that Kenzie character, his shoulders look like those of a steroid user.


how can you tell? what signs are you looking for?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looking at his b4 pic he wasnt gona be putting on anything but lean mass. guy was stick thin so fairplay to him


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Next to the heart the shoulders have the most androgen receptors in the body. Shoulders can often be a tell tale sign of steroid use. Not by any means a fool proof way of telling, but just something I notice.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

ok get it. so if theyve developed really well it could be from ass.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Don't be silly! bruze hasn't taken any AAS he looks about 14 in his avi and DNP is used by advanced bodybuilders.


Yes he has lol.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2962147 said:


> Jelous cnut


Is it that obvious.. I wish I was a skinny cnut really


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fat said:


> He did.. Ask him yourself:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


he's lying

its unlikely that your body can naturally hold much more than 2-3stone of lbm above its natural weight, if you could hold more then you must be very under your natural weight to begin with, unless he was very underweight to start with, which you cant assume just because he was so skinny as you can get guys like that lol.

ie if you had the potential to be 18stone lean then your natural weight would be around 16stone lean, you cant be 9stone and naturaly gain 6stone lbm its too far past your normal weight and the settings which your body runs on, this is how we all have limits on how be we can get individually as a natural and why were are all difrent weights and sizes to start with.

and this is why most need steroids because your natural limit isnt much more than your untrained weight aslong as your well fed and not under weight to begin with.

for anyone to make that much physical change to there physique they would have to be a 'genetic freak' and if he was that he would naturally be bigger and in better condition unless hess some anorexic druggy to start with lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2962148 said:


> easily achieveable in 3 years IMO


Easily achievable in 6 months


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

or maybe his after pics are just deceiving, i no when i take a snap straight after training pumped on ghrp-6 i look alot bigger and better at the right angle lol.

either way hes made a good change to himself :thumbup1:


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

So....Im wading in here as its my friend you are discussing.

Firstly, the thread in its entirety is a moot point as its A- not him in the original photo and so therefore all the discussions about whether he could have got from that shape/look etc to how he looks now is invalid, and B- he didnt achieve his look in 12 months which was the point of the thread in the first place. You dont post pics of every guys body for no reason to discuss, you now have no reason to discuss him and so thread over. Simples.

Secondly.... excuse me (being a girl and all), but I assumed the purpose in looking after your body was to be healthy, look good, and feel good. Sonny is very healthy, he looks, in my opinion, (and more importantly his) great, and he feels good. So whats the problem and whats up for discussion???

Discussion about his friends and hompohobic comments have what to do with his body? And in fact what does his body have to do with this thread or this website? Seems to me some of you should focus more on yourselves. You may have beautiful bodies but maybe some of you should put as much work into making your insides as beautiful as some of you are just coming across as jealous, bitchy haters. Looks fade gentlemen. At least Sonny has the whole package.

PS Im waiting for the vitriolic comments to start spilling at me now however, I havent singled anyone out, quoted anyone specific or made any claims that I havent stated are m opinion, which, I am entitled to have. And back to my original point- the thread should be closed as the purpose of it was to discuss what guy A achieved in 1 year. Guy A isnt Sonny and Sonny didnt achieve that in 1 year, it was 3.

Have a good day.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I always though the before pic was just a random pic lol and them gains could easily be achieved, i think you need to contact the op who makde the thread and tell him to stop making bullsht threads and stop tossiing of over his twitter


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

He has built ALL KINDS OF MUSCLE!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

LADYLAH:2962545 said:


> So....Im wading in here as its my friend you are discussing.
> 
> Firstly, the thread in its entirety is a moot point as its A- not him in the original photo and so therefore all the discussions about whether he could have got from that shape/look etc to how he looks now is invalid, and B- he didnt achieve his look in 12 months which was the point of the thread in the first place. You dont post pics of every guys body for no reason to discuss, you now have no reason to discuss him and so thread over. Simples.
> 
> ...


Sonny is that you?

It would be an idea for him to join the forum so he could get some advice on how to put some mass on the rest of his body and not just his chest


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

LADYLAH said:


> So....Im wading in here as its my friend you are discussing.
> 
> Firstly, the thread in its entirety is a moot point as its A- not him in the original photo and so therefore all the discussions about whether he could have got from that shape/look etc to how he looks now is invalid, and B- he didnt achieve his look in 12 months which was the point of the thread in the first place. You dont post pics of every guys body for no reason to discuss, you now have no reason to discuss him and so thread over. Simples.
> 
> ...


Ahhh thanks!!

Sonny is a lucky boy having a friend like you.. I bet really he luuuurves you.. :wub:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> LMAO what a coincidence he is friends with Kenzie from Blazin Squad.. check his twitter if you don't believe me.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


No offence but if i were to follow anyone on twitter (not likely) its extremely unlikely it would be either of these two guys. Ive nothing against them but i dont know them so what they think/do or are up to just doesnt interest me. Id rather walk my dog!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur all jelly. me, sonny and kenzie get all da b!tches


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> ur all jelly. me, sonny and kenzie get all da b!tches


Jelly? id rather be jam, can i be jam? please please please say it is so.....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Conjecture, opinion and accusations.How difficult is it for some to accept that with slightly above average genes, some application and a SLIGHT calorific excess, Most can get very close to the limits of their potential, in a fairly short time.

This is what this guy has done.He began very lean, and has likely added 20/25lbs on lean in 12 months.If your starting with liitle to show in the way of muscle, its quiet achievable.The bad news for him, is that hes just about reached his arm size limit,judging by his bicep insertions.

Everytime, an individual makes some decent progress, The jelously and resentment virtually seeps from the screen, amid the cry of steroids!!

A touch more understanding, humilty and acceptance, that not everyone is going to look like a bodybuilder, irrespective of how many pills you chuck down your throat, might be prudent.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i think hes natural i mean the only muscle group i think is impresive is his chest his arms shoulders and back dont seem to have any mass what so ever plus wheres his traps?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Conjecture, opinion and accusations.How difficult is it for some to accept that with slightly above average genes, some application and a SLIGHT calorific excess, Most can get very close to the limits of their potential, in a fairly short time.
> 
> This is what this guy has done.He began very lean, and has likely added 20/25lbs on lean in 12 months.If your starting with liitle to show in the way of muscle, its quiet achievable.The bad news for him, is that hes just about reached his arm size limit,judging by his bicep insertions.
> 
> ...


Noone likes to be conned, yet alot of people will actually enjoy giving praise where it's due.

Personally I know them pictures aren't 12 month's apart or steroids have been used, it's probably more likely the issue is the time.  Have you ever seen anyone on this board come close to such a transformation naturally?

I don't think anyone is jelly here really, just hate people trying to fool them with bs pictures.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its clearly the ops fault who lives in bangkok and perving over guys twitter pages in UK, the first pic is not even him as said and the gains are from 3 years training if you still think he used gear i think you need to quit training


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i think hes natural i mean the only muscle group i think is impresive is his chest his arms shoulders and back dont seem to have any mass what so ever plus wheres his traps?


the ladies round his way probably dont care much for arms,shoulders,back and traps, more like back sack and crack haha


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

LADYLAH said:


> So....Im wading in here as its my friend you are discussing.
> 
> Firstly, the thread in its entirety is a moot point as its A- not him in the original photo and so therefore all the discussions about whether he could have got from that shape/look etc to how he looks now is invalid, and B- he didnt achieve his look in 12 months which was the point of the thread in the first place. You dont post pics of every guys body for no reason to discuss, you now have no reason to discuss him and so thread over. Simples.
> 
> ...


U mad? Yeah u mad!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BlitzAcez:2962771 said:


> Noone likes to be conned, yet alot of people will actually enjoy giving praise where it's due.
> 
> Personally I know them pictures aren't 12 month's apart or steroids have been used, it's probably more likely the issue is the time.  Have you ever seen anyone on this board come close to such a transformation naturally?
> 
> I don't think anyone is jelly here really, just hate people trying to fool them with bs pictures.


What transformation mate?

The guy in picture A isn't Sonny, the guy in picture B is Sonny but still skinny. Anybody could go from picture A to picture B within 6 moths without the use of aas. Anybody who thinks he has used aas is kiddin themself


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> What transformation mate?
> 
> The guy in picture A isn't Sonny, the guy in picture B is Sonny but still skinny. Anybody could go from picture A to picture B within 6 moths without the use of aas. Anybody who thinks he has used aas is kiddin themself


agree with you one hundret percent to many divvies on here thinking hes used gear want to get there eyes and head lookin at


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh and I'm not jelly


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its almost impossible to gain muscle natty on this forum these days


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

who gives a sh!t


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Breda said:


> What transformation mate?
> 
> The guy in picture A isn't Sonny, the guy in picture B is Sonny but still skinny. Anybody could go from picture A to picture B within 6 moths without the use of aas. Anybody who thinks he has used aas is kiddin themself


Oh so it was lies as suspected. :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:2962792 said:


> agree with you one hundret percent to many divvies on here thinking hes used gear want to get there eyes and head lookin at


Yes quick fists. As soon as ppl see somebody in better shape than them they cry steroid use


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> who gives a sh!t


Full thread of people apprantally, passes the time


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Breda said:
 

> What transformation mate?
> 
> The guy in picture A isn't Sonny, the guy in picture B is Sonny but still skinny. Anybody could go from picture A to picture B within 6 moths without the use of aas. Anybody who thinks he has used aas is kiddin themself


i wouldnt say anyone mate lol. the guy in the B pics is cut, not exactly skinny


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Breda said:


> Yes quick fists. As soon as ppl see somebody in better shape than them they cry steroid use


I think the point people were making was to put on that much mass in 12 month's the only possible way is steroids. Alot did just say it's more than likely the time difference.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How do you know how much mass he has put on? :confused1:

There is no starting picture, apparently.

OP, what's your game?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes quick fists. As soon as ppl see somebody in better shape than them they cry steroid use


i think its cos the majority dont train right dont eat right and are half herted with there training im not an angel i havent been in a gym since january but alot of people will critizies others beacuse they are jelouse


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I do like the opening line where it says "bad diet" In one of the pics he is clearly eating something pretty nutritious out of a plastic container.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1:2962809 said:


> i wouldnt say anyone mate lol. the guy in the B pics is cut, not exactly skinny


I reckon anyone could go from picture A to picture B with a good diet and consistency within 6 months... It wouldn't be hard considering the starting point.

He is pretty skinny bro I know people who dont train with bigger everything than him apart from chest


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Breda said:


> I reckon anyone could go from picture A to picture B with a good diet and consistency within 6 months... It wouldn't be hard considering the starting point.
> 
> He is pretty skinny bro I know people who dont train with bigger everything than him apart from chest


6 months? - I'm leaving this thread now :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> I reckon anyone could go from picture A to picture B with a good diet and consistency within 6 months... It wouldn't be hard considering the starting point.
> 
> He is pretty skinny bro I know people who dont train with bigger everything than him apart from chest


lol he looks bigger than you, how long you been training for


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i think its cos the majority dont train right dont eat right and are half herted with there training im not an angel i havent been in a gym since january but alot of people will critizies others beacuse they are jelouse


Shame on you boy!! Get your ass back in the gym pronto!! :nono:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> 6 months? - I'm leaving this thread now :lol:


Im one for saying natural gains can be made etc but from pic a to b i know there not the same people but even that will be hard to do in 6 months,


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Shame on you boy!! Get your ass back in the gym pronto!! :nono:


i will be back 5x5 from tommorow will leave it untill atleast may or june then ill start using some gear and unable to claim naturalltiy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

BlitzAcez:2962828 said:


> 6 months? - I'm leaving this thread now :lol:


With beginner gains and the extra calories... Come on now


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda is bigger...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962831 said:


> lol he looks bigger than you, how long you been training for


He clearly doesn't and just over 2 years. I wasn't far off picture A when I started


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Another great thread from me :lol:

Btw Breda Sonny dm'd me and wants to know what ends you're from? I advise you not answer for your own protection.



baggsy said:


> lol he looks bigger than you, how long you been training for


Breda is bigger...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> With beginner gains and the extra calories... Come on now


beginner gains are not that good, in 1 year i said it can be achievable yes 6 months is pushing it, maybe if you are a genetic freak then yes not too many of these around is there on forums


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> lol he looks bigger than you, how long you been training for


i guess this depends on the person for example when i first started training i would just workout on my bed with 20kg dumbells just doing standard chest press shoulder press and curls i grew quite quikcly and didnt even have any other dumbells just 2 20kgs it wasnt untill i joined a gym maybe a year later and grew fufther and got stronger due to acsess to more weight i started training at around 8stone at 5 foot 4 when i was around 16 so i was a runt now ive been training for 3 or 4 years and im just under 13 but alot of this is now on my belly where ive been out of the gym and i might have used dbol for 5 weeks but i dont think it helped me i think its the chnge in my diet that did it so im still claiming naturality


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962857 said:


> going by his avi he not miles bigger, arms look tiny, could just be the pic though might be bigger in real life


If my arms look tiny why don't you let us all see yours. My arms are thicker than that guys and just bigger overall


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> If my arms look tiny why don't you let us all see yours. My arms are thicker than that guys and just bigger overall


Lol i dont want to post on a forum due to some reasons, if you want to see my pics message me your email and i will send them to you now, out of interest how many inches are your arms? Pics can be deceived as no offence they look small to me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2962863 said:


> Another great thread from me :lol:
> 
> Btw Breda Sonny dm'd me and wants to know what ends you're from? I advise you not answer for your own protection.
> 
> Breda is bigger...


If he really wants to know you can pm me... He'll go missing in a matter of seconds


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Can i start selling tickets for the big fight yet? :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962869 said:


> beginner gains are not that good, in 1 year i said it can be achievable yes 6 months is pushing it, maybe if you are a genetic freak then yes not too many of these around is there on forums


You don't need to be a genetic freak to look like Sonny. Good diet, training and consistency is all that is needed... And some creatine


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> You don't need to be a genetic freak to look like Sonny. Good diet, training and consistency is all that is needed... And some creatine


I absolutely agree, but in 6 months from A TO B just for reference come on man


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i'd bet money he's assisted. he looks to have put on 2 1/2 -3 stone , while staying at what looks like no more than around 8% BF.

don't think that's possible in a year natty, not even 1st year.


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

cant argue its a decent change neither would it surprise me if he were using aas but at the same time think he probably is steroid free. 100% attainable in 3 years training. Besides it gives all the natural trainers some hope


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962879 said:


> Lol i dont want to post on a forum due to some reasons, if you want to see my pics message me your email and i will send them to you now, out of interest how many inches are your arms? Pics can be deceived as no offence they look small to me


I'm not interested in your arms Baggsy so don't hold your breath waiting for a on from me. I haven't measured my arms for a long time... Last time I did they were 16.5" they have got bigger since and they are bigger than sonnys... No offence taken with your no avi having self I'm sure you're rockin 20s


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm not interested in your arms Baggsy so don't hold your breath waiting for a on from me. I haven't measured my arms for a long time... Last time I did they were 16.5" they have got bigger since and they are bigger than sonnys... No offence taken with your no avi having self I'm sure you're rockin 20s


Kool 16.5 is good they dont look that big in your avi but pics can be deceiving, my arms are 17inch been here for time they dont seem to get bigger now lol


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i think it shud be ukm law on havin a picture by the side so we can see who wer talkin to and whos givin advice


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

baggsy said:


> I absolutely agree, but in 6 months from A TO B just for reference come on man


Don't challenge Breeda to a nob-size contest mate he will post it and you may lose!!! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962891 said:


> I absolutely agree, but in 6 months from A TO B just for reference come on man


Why not... A is lean with no muscle mass B is lean with not a lot of muscle mass... I don't see why you think it can't be done in 6 months bro I really don't


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Why not... A is lean with no muscle mass B is lean with not a lot of muscle mass... I don't see why you think it can't be done in 6 months bro I really don't


it can defo be done genetics will be a big player aswell


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962904 said:


> Kool 16.5 is good they dont look that big in your avi but pics can be deceiving, my arms are 17inch been here for time they dont seem to get bigger now lol


Are you natty?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> Why not... A is lean with no muscle mass B is lean with not a lot of muscle mass... I don't see why you think it can't be done in 6 months bro I really don't


Could well be done with good genetics etc but still unlikey for the majority of newbies. Yesterday virtually everyone was sayin them gains in 1 year are impossible and must have used gear and i disagreed but 6 months is a bit of a push for me personally from what i have seen with newbis myself


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

johnny_lee:2962915 said:


> it can defo be done genetics will be a big player aswell


Very true fist of thunder


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> Are you natty?


Nope


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Breda he said contact him via BBM or Twitter if you're on it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> it can defo be done genetics will be a big player aswell


yeh it can be done but not every joe that trains n eats right for 6 months is gonna get results like that or even close mate lol

and if am honest i thought he looked bigger than breda too :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962928 said:


> Could well be done with good genetics etc but still unlikey for the majority of newbies. Yesterday virtually everyone was sayin them gains in 1 year are impossible and must have used gear and i disagreed but 6 months is a bit of a push for me personally from what i have seen with newbis myself


I agree with you disagreeing there but I can only use myself as a yard stick and I made excellent gains in the 1st 6 months with fcuk all knowledge of diet and training but I was consistent


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

IMO he does look bigger than breda, especially on the chest


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Im fookin glad he shaved that caterpillar off his top lip!!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Breda said:


> I agree with you disagreeing there but I can only use myself as a yard stick and I made excellent gains in the 1st 6 months with fcuk all knowledge of diet and training but I was consistent


Good on you, you may have good genetics dont want to sound racist as you are black could be a reason, as i know some black guys who dont even train but yet you can still see there muscles if lean which cant be said for the majority of whites or asians


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

baggsy:2962931 said:


> Nope


 good man!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2962932 said:


> Breda he said contact him via BBM or Twitter if you're on it


The fcuk do I need to contact him for I have neither of those. Dude would get brushed. Have u pm'd me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1:2962937 said:


> yeh it can be done but not every joe that trains n eats right for 6 months is gonna get results like that or even close mate lol
> 
> and if am honest i thought he looked bigger than breda too :lol:


Cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2962946 said:


> IMO he does look bigger than breda, especially on the chest


He looks bigger than you all over... Maybe u know him... Could be one of your terrorists buddies


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Close thread, breda is bigger, who gives a *f**u**ck* about some average trainer?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jjcooper:2962964 said:


> Close thread, breda is bigger, who gives a *f**u**ck* about some average trainer?


Well.... Me... He wants to scrap now cooper


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Well.... Me... He wants to scrap now cooper


Haha, mate really, you drop him like a toilet seat. so many weasels about these days.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jjcooper:2962975 said:


> Haha, mate really, you drop him like a toilet seat. so many weasels about these days.


I'd let him have the 1st two punches and watch him snap both his twig like wrists.

Everybody is a hard man mate... I've no time for it these days


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He said he does boxing, muay thai and is promoting a club in London next week so contact him if you want him to embarrass you on YouTube so the whole forum can see.. (This is not just to Breda but any other keyboard warrior on UK-Muscle. I will take you all on)

I'm just passing the message lol^


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> He looks bigger than you all over... Maybe u know him... Could be one of your terrorists buddies


I know, but dont forget its easy to get from pic A to pic B natty in 6 months, and you've been on gear for almost 4 :whistling:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He is fuming about the terrorist comment. Omg I need to calm him down!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963002 said:


> He said he does boxing, muay thai and is promoting a club in London next week so contact him if you want him to embarrass you on YouTube so the whole forum can see.. (This is not just to Breda but any other keyboard warrior on UK-Muscle. I will take you all on)
> 
> I'm just passing the message lol^


Pmsl. Where's he promoting the club fat


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> He is fuming about the terrorist comment. Omg I need to calm him down!


ask him if he has any letro for your gyno mate :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2963006 said:


> I know, but dont forget its easy to get from pic A to pic B natty in 6 months, and you've been on gear for almost 4 :whistling:


Yes it is easy imo I was bigger than him natty and nearly 4 months isn't a long time ffs :whistling: my ass Afghan


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am cooking and cannot keep up!? balls


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963015 said:


> He is fuming about the terrorist comment. Omg I need to calm him down!


Yell him to settle the fcuk down... We've already had his chick on here sayin how lovely he is


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He said a club in Finsbury Park but can't give out the name yet till Thursday.



Breda said:


> Yell him to settle the fcuk down... We've already had his chick on here sayin how lovely he is


I think that was Sonny because that's how he talks lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> He said he does boxing, muay thai and is promoting a club in London next week so contact him if you want him to embarrass you on YouTube so the whole forum can see.. (This is not just to Breda but any other keyboard warrior on UK-Muscle. I will take you all on)
> 
> I'm just passing the message lol^


You sure your not his gofer? :wink:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Btw if this fight is on then I'm coming lol


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

This is ghey


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yes it is easy imo I was bigger than him natty and nearly 4 months isn't a long time ffs :whistling: my ass Afghan


Going from your AVI pic your chest is nowhere near as big, your upper chest isnt very built IMO. Im just saying i dont think going from pic A to B is possible in 6 months natty.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I would also like to see this fight lol (i doubt it happens)


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fat said:


> He said a club in Finsbury Park but can't give out the name yet till Thursday.


 He got to build it first yeah?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

First pic looks like Borat.That is all.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2963050 said:


> Going from your AVI pic your chest is nowhere near as big, your upper chest isnt very built IMO. Im just saying i dont think going from pic A to B is possible in 6 months natty.


Who's talkin about chest? All that cnut has is a chest and you Judging from my avi pic where I'm hunched over.. great comparison! Goin from A to B is possible... I couldn't give less of a fcuk what you thin tbf bro


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2963051 said:


> I would also like to see this fight lol (i doubt it happens)


Of course it ain't guna fcukin happen. Man's offering arms to a man he's never yet met on road


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Who's talkin about chest? All that cnut has is a chest and you Judging from my avi pic where I'm hunched over.. great comparison! Goin from A to B is possible... I couldn't give less of a fcuk what you thin tbf bro


Your judging someone else going on a pic yourself though, pics are very decieving as we all know.

Its only my opinion, dont reply to the post if you dont give a fcuk about it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I would also like to see this fight lol (i doubt it happens)


Well Sonny will be promoting the club so will definitely be there. It's all down to Breda now.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha with a name like sonny and his stature mannn, that bitch needs to calm down before he gets two back hands. bitch slap for a bitch.

Mr_morroco stop winding breda up, we can all cleaarly see by picture b and bredas avi that breda is bigger so just leave it lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Noone likes to be conned, yet alot of people will actually enjoy giving praise where it's due.
> 
> Personally I know them pictures aren't 12 month's apart or steroids have been used, it's probably more likely the issue is the time.  Have you ever seen anyone on this board come close to such a transformation naturally?
> 
> I don't think anyone is jelly here really, just hate people trying to fool them with bs pictures.


I have witnessed far more impressive gains in musculature, over 12 months that this guy has achieved(allegedly)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This guy trains in combat so he knows how to fight.. this will be worth the watch


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

jesus how old is everyone on this board....its a forum for everyone to enjoy


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> This guy trains in combat so he knows how to fight.. this will be worth the watch


Sounds like a jack of all trades, expert in none


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

took him 12 months to get rid of a moustache?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Just to clarify, it's actually a 3 year period the guy is claiming he trained right? Also picture A isn't the same guy?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Has this thread gone from a debate about someone's gains despite it being 2 different people,to a fight being arranged between a UKM member and some random to decide who is bigger?

I am in a hospital bed after an operation and I must say that this thread has kept me entertained.Thank you.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

gduncan said:


> Has this thread gone from a debate about someone's gains despite it being 2 different people,to a fight being arranged between a UKM member and some random to decide who is bigger?
> 
> I am in a hospital bed after an operation and I must say that this thread has kept me entertained.Thank you.


Breda may put someone next to you in a mo!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He just said Breda, jjcooper and Kenny would only last 2 minutes with him


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

gduncan said:


> Has this thread gone from a debate about someone's gains despite it being 2 different people,to a fight being arranged between a UKM member and some random to decide who is bigger?
> 
> I am in a hospital bed after an operation and I must say that this thread has kept me entertained.Thank you.


Great aint it. Breda FTW barny barny lmao

Some gay **** up in here


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> He just said Breda, jjcooper and Kenny would only last 2 minutes with him


what in bed?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He just gave me his number so he's serious.. So who's up for it?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

in just three months this man went from this:










to this:










natural


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Sounds like the charver could take on the world, people like that round my way dont get far at all..


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Great aint it. Breda FTW barny barny lmao
> 
> Some gay **** up in here


Mate it's awesome I'm not even bothering watching the rugby anymore I am following this thread!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> He just gave me his number so he's serious.. So who's up for it?


I'll have his number. Post code etc


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mr_Morocco:2963075 said:


> Your judging someone else going on a pic yourself though, pics are very decieving as we all know.
> 
> Its only my opinion, dont reply to the post if you dont give a fcuk about it.


Afghan the only thing that can be compared between me and him is our left gun because they are in more or less the same position. I am closer to the camera than he is but its easier to tell my arms shoulder and trap is bigger

I can not give a fcuk and still reply bro


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Jedward both have great physiques FTR ...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Sounds like the charver could take on the world, people like that round my way dont get far at all..


where do you live jj?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> He just said Breda, jjcooper and Kenny would only last 2 minutes with him


This has to be a wind up lol.. you sure you havent made this guy up? nicked the poor fellas photos? all this 'and he said this' and 'he said that' cant really be for real can it? i mean its a little childish no?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

63 lbs of lean in 28 days.No Drugs.One in 10 million genes


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> where do you live jj?


North east pal


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i dunno what people judge size on from the pictures but he looks to have a naturally bigger frame than breda, defo more lean mass and hes in better condition

thats just from putting 2 pics side by side. bredas avi is just a blown up close up which we all look bigger in.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> in just three months this man went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now yooooour being silly!! :thumb:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Who the fcuk actually is this Sonny guy? Like how did anyone even find these pictures?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So is this fella after fighting us all now or just certain ones ??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> jesus how old is everyone on this board....its a forum for everyone to enjoy


I am enjoying the story so far,popcorn--feck i can't diet! :lol:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

read his tweets yourselfs:

https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

if hes gonna fight milky tell him to bring 5 mates along - gotta keep it fair :thumbup1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


What does "shook " mean in Engish ?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


Now heeee is being silly!!

Now we know its a wind up!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> What does "shook " mean in Engish ?


Not a clue mate lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Breda and I like Sonny,I can't decide which one I like better,there's only one way to decide......

FIGHHHHHHHHT!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> What does "shook " mean in Engish ?


Asleep?? zzzzzz


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


I'm just going to neg you for yet another [email protected] thread!

Glad you think its big and clever to 'arrange' fights, get a life!

Oh and get a new avi


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm just going to neg you for yet another [email protected] thread!
> 
> Glad you think its big and clever to 'arrange' fights, get a life!
> 
> Oh and get a new avi


Ha, classssic


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Fat said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


Is he an artist as well as a massive bronzed god?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm just going to neg you for yet another [email protected] thread!
> 
> Glad you think its big and clever to 'arrange' fights, get a life!
> 
> Oh and get a new avi


I'm passing on his messages so I'm not arranging anything but tbh I would be going to see if it's in London...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963076 said:


> Well Sonny will be promoting the club so will definitely be there. It's all down to Breda now.


I won't b there I'll be waist deep in vagina

You can tell him to stop tryin to be an internet badman all the kung fu and sh!t he's been practicing wouldn't help him. I've seen an dealt with many people like him so I already know the outcome


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he *draws* more chicks than all of you


freehand?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> What does "shook " mean in Engish ?


Shook-Scared


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> I'm passing on his messages so I'm not arranging anything but tbh I would be going to see if it's in London...


Fecking knew you wasnt in Bangkok :whistling:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

12 months of intense training took this guy from this



to this !!!



NO ****


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Fecking knew you wasnt in Bangkok :whistling:


That's his favourite pass-time :lol:

As he nurses a semi from this thread!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Fecking knew you wasnt in Bangkok :whistling:


I was and nearly died there too but I'm in London now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> I'm passing on his messages so I'm not arranging anything but tbh I would be going to see if it's in London...


Right, something l need to ask here,

Why did you start this thread ?

Are you a friend of his ?

Are you REALLY that impressed with his physique ?

Cards on the table now, he has some decent definition in his chest but his arms, back, traos and shouders are sh*te TBH and lets be really honest here l really doubt his legs are all that either...

I really dont get why a man would start a thread admiring some random blokes " physique " and then back it up with snide pictures..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

madmuscles said:


> Shook-Scared


Thank you...

Yeah l am well " shook " of the skinny tw*t...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Milky said:


> Right, something l need to ask here,
> 
> Why did you start this thread ?
> 
> ...


same reason he was in bangkok to lick Zyzz`s final resting place


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> I was and nearly died there too but I'm in London now


You didnt start strange threads about the gangsters over there did you?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He said anyone who wants nutrition advise or training programs to contact him and he does one-to-one PT sessions for £85 per hour


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Right, something l need to ask here,
> 
> Why did you start this thread ?
> 
> ...


Typical Fat thread, pointless and admiring men waaaaaay too much!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Of that skinny piece of sh1t? £85 haha


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

LADYLAH said:


> So....Im wading in here as its my friend you are discussing.
> 
> Firstly, the thread in its entirety is a moot point as its A- not him in the original photo and so therefore all the discussions about whether he could have got from that shape/look etc to how he looks now is invalid, and B- he didnt achieve his look in 12 months which was the point of the thread in the first place. You dont post pics of every guys body for no reason to discuss, you now have no reason to discuss him and so thread over. Simples.
> 
> ...


lmao.....told you it wasnt him in the original picture.look at the nose:thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1:2963133 said:


> i dunno what people judge size on from the pictures but he looks to have a naturally bigger frame than breda, defo more lean mass and hes in better condition
> 
> thats just from putting 2 pics side by side. bredas avi is just a blown up close up which we all look bigger in.


It's not blown up you nutter.

The dude looks to be broader than me, yes he's leaner than me but I hold more mass than him in ever department apart from chest... Possibly

When did this get to be about who's bigger out of me and picture B


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> He said anyone who wants nutrition advise or training programs to contact him and he does one-to-one PT sessions for £85 per hour


Yeah tell the skinny ku*t l will give him some for hakf that price and he can maybe look like a real man !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WIND UP FOR THE WEEKEND I RECON!

Got out of hand now though!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky yeah it I'm honest I was impressed with his chest and the transformation in 12 months but didn't know that the before picture wasn't him. I don't know him but I am talking to him via twitter now.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Yeah l am well " shook " of the skinny tw*t...


He said are you on it big man?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Milky yeah it I'm honest I was impressed with his chest and the transformation in 12 months but didn't know that the before picture wasn't him. I don't know him but I am talking to him via twitter now.


But WHY are you talking to him ?

I am a bit lost here mate help me...

Is it some kind of male worship ?

I am genuinely not being funny here BTW..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Breda said:


> It's not blown up you nutter.
> 
> The dude looks to be broader than me, yes he's leaner than me but I hold more mass than him in ever department apart from chest... Possibly
> 
> When did this get to be about who's bigger out of me and picture B


just sayin mate! and i didnt mean u blew the pic up. it happens once its uploaded and shrunk to fit the avi window


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> He said anyone who wants nutrition advise or training programs to contact him and he does one-to-one PT sessions for £85 per hour


AAAAHHHHHAAAAHHHHAAAAA

I think if he does exist he should join this place... He has the right sense of humour!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> He said are you on it big man?


Like a car bonnet tell him..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Milky yeah it I'm honest I was impressed with his chest and the transformation in 12 months but didn't know that the before picture wasn't him. I don't know him but I am talking to him via twitter now.


Best book him in then bro, £85 plus extra's


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963148 said:


> He said everyone has gone quiet because you're all shook and he said he draws more chicks than all of you


Tell him nobody is frass/shook (scared for all you that don't know) and he don't draw more chicks than me


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> I'm just going to neg you for yet another [email protected] thread!
> 
> Glad you think its big and clever to 'arrange' fights, get a life!
> 
> Oh and get a new avi


he was having a laugh........its a line harry hill uses on his tv burp show


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Right, something l need to ask here,
> 
> Why did you start this thread ?
> 
> ...


Milky come on mate even you must know that the phrase you meant was MIRIN' and not the mega uncool word admiring.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> But WHY are you talking to him ?
> 
> I am a bit lost here mate help me...
> 
> ...


Well he is telling me messages to pass on to you guys..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

martian said:


> he was having a laugh........its a line harry hill uses on his tv burp show


Oh, I best rep him then......

Will I fcuk!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> But WHY are you talking to him ?
> 
> I am a bit lost here mate help me...
> 
> ...


He is a Gemini and has a split personality,it's easy!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> Well he is telling me messages to pass on to you guys..


He cant?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Like a car bonnet tell him..


He said you know where he will be on Friday, Saturday and Sunday so it's down to you. He will also upload to YouTube so he can get me to post it here.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963189 said:


> He said anyone who wants nutrition advise or training programs to contact him and he does one-to-one PT sessions for £85 per hour


Oh dear another [email protected] looking PT


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rob

Will he notice yours?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

lukeee said:


> He cant?


Funny enough he is at the gym so he can't hopefully he registers here


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

like this if you think this thread should be deleted?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Oh dear another [email protected] looking PT


He trains Kenzie lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> like this if you think this thread should be deleted?


Hopefully it doesn't so he can register and reply..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fat said:


> He trains Kenzie lol


ask him what his chest routine is brah :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1:2963206 said:


> just sayin mate! and i didnt mean u blew the pic up. it happens once its uploaded and shrunk to fit the avi window


There's a full body shot of me in ginger bens journal, just in my boxers, go a few pages back... I was asking for a honest critique... Its not a great picture but you van check it out I'm bigger than Sonny


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> Funny enough he is at the gym so he can't hopefully he registers here


If he can tweet while at the gym he can come on here buddy!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963241 said:


> He trains Kenzie lol


Pmsl

He should join this site and kenzie.

Kenzie looks better than him tho so you sure it ain't the other way round


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well.... Me... He wants to scrap now cooper


**** him bredai have yer back  you know your the bigger fish here well his chest is a tad bigger lmfao but your in better shape than him


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Is this thread still going 19 pages of this random guy, he must feel like god


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Btw if this fight is on then I'm coming lol


and i am 100 percent wer is it


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure that pic is of TS23 post cycle.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Johnny Robinson has a great physique too FTR...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> and i am 100 percent wer is it


Finchley Park, North London and he said why don't you be in it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Rob
> 
> Will he notice yours?


Sup with you young man?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> finchley park, north London and he said why don't you be in it?


How does he respond so quick

Dont feed the troll


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> finchley park, north London and he said why don't you be in it?


Is it a gay orgy ?

If so l am calling in the big boys.....

THOMAS..............OH THOMAS..........

Someone here needs to be hurt anally !!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> How does he respond so quick
> 
> Dont feed the troll


He's on the phone which I said few pages back...


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Right, so it turns out that pic A & B are of two different people which means this thread is utterly pointless.

As for the guys physique, from the pictures, i wouldnt class it as a particulary 'good' physique in bodybuilding terms after 3yrs training but its not exactly really bad either. He has a decent chest but seems to be lacking elsewhere. If he didnt have reasonably low bodyfat I dont think he'd look like too impressive at all.

What the thread has shown though is that he sounds like a bit of a bellend.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Finchley Park, North London and he said why don't you be in it?


tell him now i will come down if he wants to pay me for the fuel and then watch me huliminate him infront of his hommies


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> tell him now i will come down if he wants to pay me for the fuel and then watch me huliminate him infront of his hommies


He said he is in Essex right now but be there on Friday 8:30PM and he finish you in 3 hits.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Johnny speak to him on Twitter https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> He said he is in Essex right now but be there on Friday 8:30PM and he finish you in 3 hits.


pm me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ask him does he want analy violating by our very own UK-M King dong ?

( ps its not me )


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Is it a gay orgy ?
> 
> If so l am calling in the big boys.....
> 
> ...


Can i come ???? can i , can i ???? NO ****


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> Johnny speak to him on Twitter https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


Mate ...... l know his brother..

Sonnydelight !!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Johnny speak to him on Twitter https://twitter.com/#!/SonnyDegun


i dont do twtitter facebook or anyof that **** just this ukm and ebay


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Turning into' snatch!'


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> He said he is in Essex right now but be there on Friday 8:30PM and he finish you in 3 hits.


Fat, seriously.... Get a life.

'Oooh, they said this, oooh they said that'

Your a very special person young man, but I think you have some problems tbf.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> pm me


Replied mate and he said you willing to put £650 in the pot if he comes closer to you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Turning into' snatch!'


I could do with some Snatch you know mate, my virginity is coming back l think..


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

fat how old are you? 13?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Guys can we just stop feeding the troll he made a thread about taking **** loads of DNP and u all fell for it just look at his created threads ffs


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Milky said:


> Mate ...... l know his brother..
> 
> Sonnydelight !!


And his uncle, Sonny vabitch


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bennyrock said:


> And his uncle, Sonny vabitch


Fu*king **** !!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Fat, seriously.... Get a life.
> 
> 'Oooh, they said this, oooh they said that'
> 
> Your a very special person young man, but I think you have some problems tbf.


No-one is forcing you to read this thread.. I am just telling you guys what he's telling me on the phone.. I do not condone any violence.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

fat is that what you do in your free time start looking at topless twitter photos of random guys


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Replied mate and he said you willing to put £650 in the pot if he comes closer to you?


i doubt sonny even exisits this is probally a baored game you are playin to make your life more intresting you fat basterd


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> No-one is forcing you to read this thread.. I am just telling you guys what he's telling me on the phone.. I do not condone any violence.


Mate, your organising fights!!

You do see that, don't you?

Anywho, you are a troll and all your threads are pure bolloxs.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/162154-dnp-1200mg.html?highlight=

This tells me a lot about a person


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Mate, your organising fights!!
> 
> You do see that, don't you?
> 
> Anywho, you are a troll and all your threads are pure bolloxs.


I guess I won't say what he tells me then..



bennyrock said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/162154-dnp-1200mg.html?highlight=
> 
> This tells me a lot about a person


That is true.. Ask ausbuilt


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i doubt sonny even exisits this is probally a baored game you are playin to make your life more intresting you fat basterd


I bet my caravan on johnny!


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

FAT MOUTH should be your new name on here. What a total loser. And seriously, do you honestly think he'd be challenging anyone to a fight outside a club??? Honest to God. He doesnt give a **** AT ALL hence why he hasnt even posted here himself. His comment is 'haters hate' and thats it. You guys are spending more time on this than 13 year old Mean Girls so which one is Lindsay Lohan you freaks? And thats not directed at all of you I may add. I however, like to put down utter knob heads who talk **** mainly you FAT MOUTH. Your entire thread is pointless, unfounded and untrue.

And as for telling everyone where he will be next weekend, what a load of bull****. Unless you want to burst in on the two of us having a bottle of wine and our dinner Id sggest you stay in your kennel.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Fat said:


> I guess I won't say what he tells me then..
> 
> That is true.. Ask ausbuilt


You really are a child. Ask so and so , Im telling on you, So n so wants to fight you, My dads bigger than yours, Get off the PC and have a quiet word with yourself. NO ****.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm erm by maybee doing ermm ANABOLICS !


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> i doubt sonny even exisits this is probally a baored game you are playin to make your life more intresting you fat basterd


This is the post of the week!! It made me cry with laughter it really did!! :thumb:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

just to prove this fat is a troll i have pmed him asking for the number as this sonny who wants to so say fight have of ukm is considerin coming to fight me close to my area but will not give fat his number to give me fat is probally sat at home laughin at us hes a tool i think he should get banned


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

So...... before I seriously lose my rag, back to the point. The picture isnt him. The timescale isnt him. And now, in addition, the comments arent from him. The entire thread is bollocks. Im disgusted tbh. There are comments here slating someone personally and attempting to cause trouble FOR NO REASON!!!!! WTF is wrong with some of you people????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pmsl Fat you lieing cnut. That explains why you didn't pm me


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I think we should all neg fat i have anyway


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Let the negging commence...

On my command, unleash hell !!!

:2guns:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> I think we should all neg fat i have anyway


tell me how to nd i will aswell


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LADYLAH said:


> So...... before I seriously lose my rag, back to the point. The picture isnt him. The timescale isnt him. And now, in addition, the comments arent from him. The entire thread is bollocks. Im disgusted tbh. There are comments here slating someone personally and attempting to cause trouble FOR NO REASON!!!!! WTF is wrong with some of you people????


This is what Fat does!

Yes, he's an absolute fruit loop!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

johnny_lee said:


> tell me how to nd i will aswell


below his posts you will see a star click on that and disprove saying he is a fat lying trollop


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why can't sonny come on this thread himself and verify that because someone is on the phone to me?...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

LADYLAH said:


> So...... before I seriously lose my rag, back to the point. The picture isnt him. The timescale isnt him. And now, in addition, the comments arent from him. The entire thread is bollocks. Im disgusted tbh. There are comments here slating someone personally and attempting to cause trouble FOR NO REASON!!!!! WTF is wrong with some of you people????


How did you find out about this thread mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Why can't sonny come on this thread himself and verify that because someone is on the phone to me?...


You rang 118 didn't you......

:lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why can't sonny come on this thread himself and verify that because someone is on the phone to me?...


cos sonny cant say he wants to fight half the forum then not have the balls to give out his number


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:2963416 said:


> Why can't sonny come on this thread himself and verify that because someone is on the phone to me?...


Shut it


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gave my first ever neg to the porker


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

because he doesnt give a toss. He has much better things to do with himself. And anyway, why should he? Why does he have to defend himself and how he looks when he is perfectly happy AND WHEN THE POINT OF THE THREAD WAS THE DIFFERENCE IN HIM IN 12 MONTHS WHEN IT ISNT HIM AND IT WASNT TWELVE MONTHS? If he wanted advice on bulking up, slimming down or new training routines dont you think he'd already have been a member?

Over and out, any more comments from this FAT guy ignore- Sonny has never spoken to him in his life. Over and out.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lukeee:2963423 said:


> How did you find out about this thread mate?


I bet it fat

Edit: it take that back dat you're bein negged for bein a [email protected]


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

lukeee said:


> How did you find out about this thread mate?


Because someone posted it on Sonnys twitter and I read it all last night when Sonny was at work and didnt even care enough to bother reading past page 1


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RRRRED!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

fat you are a proper tosser, everyone neg him! make him reddddddd


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> fat you are a proper tosser, everyone neg him! make him reddddddd


 :lol: :lol:

I did that pages ago


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I am just saying what Sonny is telling me ffs!!!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> gave my first ever neg to the porker


me 2 never even knew how to do it and woundt like to do it agian only to be used for extreme lyers like fat


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

LADYLAH said:


> Because someone posted it on Sonnys twitter and I read it all last night when Sonny was at work and didnt even care enough to bother reading past page 1


Fair do's for speaking up on behalf of ya fella! :thumbup1:


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

Fat said:


> I am just saying what Sonny is telling me ffs!!!


LIAR


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

negged


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ladylah fancy a drink?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I did that pages ago


Ok bang!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fat said:


> I am just saying what Sonny is telling me ffs!!!


its all in ur head mate :lol: get help!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fat said:


> How did this guy achieve this after 12 months of training and bad diet without any aas?
> 
> *Before:*
> 
> ...


becuase everyone on steroids will admit it?????

and with his tub of what looks like healthy food and saying 'crap diet' id say he is pulling your leg


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> ladylah fancy a drink?


LOL!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LADYLAH said:


> LIAR


I am not lying.. Btw welcome to UK-Muscle I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He is now down 9000 points...


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

i love the all the this guy did tren and test there's no way he is natural

here is someone i admire scroll down to see the video at 44 he is in awesome shape shredded and apparently natural

His condition is a million times better than mine but rather than jump on the wagon and say bull**** he is no way natural

I like to think he is it gives me hope when im off the juce

http://www.simplyshredded.com/shredded-at-44-fitness-model-helmut-strebl-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Milky said:


> He is now down 9000 points...


we want him redddd!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

begal said:


> i love the all the this guy did tren and test there's no way he is natural
> 
> here is someone i admire scroll down to see the video at 44 he is in awesome shape shredded and apparently natural
> 
> ...


Mate get with the programme !!

Its a BULLSH*T thread...

Nice to see your dedication to the forum tho mate, 41 posts in 7 yrs !!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

LADYLAH said:


> LOL!


is that a yes?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If that is really you then post on your twitter?..

https://twitter.com/#!/LBW27


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

begal said:


> i love the all the this guy did tren and test there's no way he is natural
> 
> here is someone i admire scroll down to see the video at 44 he is in awesome shape shredded and apparently natural
> 
> ...


He's a PT at my old gym.

He is in amazing condition all year round, I'd be surprised if he is natural though, he was a lot bigger at one point and I can't imagine anyone getting to that size and condition without AAS.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ladylah if you ever leave Sonny you can pm me


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Ladylah if you ever leave Sonny you can pm me


Its sonny you fool!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Its sonny you fool!


Just like you in your avi :lol:

You wet lettuce


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

Fat said:


> If that is really you then post on your twitter?..
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/LBW27


Post done u stalker. Want my facebook as well? www.facebook.com/LBW27 and in respect of saying I am Sonny. Surely if I was then that would still prove u to be a liar as I'm saying complete opposite of what u are. Idiot!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

LADYLAH said:


> Post done u stalker. Want my facebook as well? www.facebook.com/LBW27 and in respect of saying I am Sonny. Surely if I was then that would still prove u to be a liar as I'm saying complete opposite of what u are. Idiot!!


Can l just say l like you a lot, not for any pervy reasone but for putting us straight...


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Can l just say l like you a lot, not for any pervy reasone but for putting us straight...


i like her for pervy reasons. id let her sh1t on my chest!


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Havent read the thread, not going to waste my time. But the before and after are evidently different people, the before picture looks like its from the 80's..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat you are a mug mate

Why would you come on here and talk so much bollox.... Look what happend to noaudi and bs23. I actually think you are a funny guy come on mate


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

ok weve gathwerd fat is a lyer this fred is now boarieng and im going out to get competely falbergasted for irelands big day


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> i like her for pervy reasons. id let her sh1t on my chest![/quote
> 
> Scared.com lmao!!!!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

LADYLAH said:


> pm me!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheBob said:


> The before picture looks like the guy from the film wedding singer


one of the after pictures looks like some lad wearing an orange tshirt with an older guy from the wedding singers head on it


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

LADYLAH said:


> forgett ****ting on his chest and sit on my face insted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LADYLAH said:


> Post done u stalker. Want my facebook as well? www.facebook.com/LBW27 and in respect of saying I am Sonny. Surely if I was then that would still prove u to be a liar as I'm saying complete opposite of what u are. Idiot!!


You are repped


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kennyken said:


> If she does mate then i'll give you my tub of dbol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Is THAT even your avi? fat? :confused1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I apologise for any inconvenience caused you and sonny should stick around lol



biglbs said:


> Is THAT even your avi? fat? :confused1:


u mirin my aesthetics bro?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> I apologise for any inconvenience caused you and sonny should stick around lol
> 
> u mirin my aesthetics bro?


I'm abit shocked how you represent elite nutrition, did they see your previous threads lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> I'm abit shocked how you represent elite nutrition, did they see your previous threads lol


I have good training/diet/aas knowledge but I don't take the internet to seriously. I don't mean anything bad by it.. I just have a weird sense of humor.. the dnp thread was real though ask ausbuilt :lol:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> I have good training/diet/aas knowledge but I don't take the internet to seriously. I don't mean anything bad by it.. I just have a weird sense of humor..


Fair point.

Very weird may i add?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fat said:


> I have good training/diet/aas knowledge but I don't take the internet to seriously. I don't mean anything bad by it.. I just have a weird sense of humor.. the dnp thread was real though ask ausbuilt :lol:


So why not impress us with this knowledge mate rather than be a knob ?

I must say l have been shocked by this thread, l had you down as an ok guy..


----------



## LADYLAH (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously, 14 facebook ads all with muscles in their avis in 5 minutes?? What u all about u lot :-o


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

LADYLAH said:


> Seriously, 14 facebook ads all with muscles in their avis in 5 minutes?? What u all about u lot :-o


haha sad


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

LADYLAH said:


> Seriously, 14 facebook ads all with muscles in their avis in 5 minutes?? What u all about u lot :-o


if i had the facebook my sweet ladee i would add you aswell  :l xx


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> im fb messaging her!!


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> haha screen print!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

LADYLAH said:


> Seriously, 14 facebook ads all with muscles in their avis in 5 minutes?? What u all about u lot :-o


Which one of you lads added her? come on be truthful :laugh:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

facebook is ****!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Kennyken said:


> She sh1t on your chest yet? :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Is THAT even your avi? fat? :confused1:


No.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> facebook is ****!


FB is the work of Satan !


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

LADYLAH said:


> Seriously, 14 facebook ads all with muscles in their avis in 5 minutes?? What u all about u lot :-o


So what's your boyfriends chest routine?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Fat said:


> So what's your boyfriends chest routine?


and dies he seriousely want to fight me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> So what's your boyfriends chest routine?


You still here?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Milky said:


> FB is the work of Satan !


all its used for is cheating and reading how someone you went to school with wiped there @ss!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> and dies he seriousely want to fight me


You was owt bro?

feckin have a pint fa me owt will ye!

St patricks! I got one in!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You was owt bro?
> 
> feckin have a pint fa me owt will ye!
> 
> St patricks! I got one in!


i still havent got out yet mate wating for our taxi to take the lads to bristol for the night at ten got the youngsters runnin abuut for the minite lmfso


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

This is great work and easily done without steroids the guy has clearly put in the work so i think he should be applauded


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> all its used for is cheating and reading how someone you went to school with wiped there @ss!


Spoken like a man who's been caught out by Facebook.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fcking funny thread anyway, who cares what was real, it was entertaining.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

broch316 said:


> This is great work and easily done without steroids the guy has clearly put in the work so i think he should be applauded


Are you mental ?

Have you read the whole thread mate ?

NoSonny it will be known as from here on in...


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Spoken like a man who's been caught out by Facebook.


not caught out yet mate haha


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Are you mental ?
> 
> Have you read the whole thread mate ?
> 
> NoSonny it will be known as from here on in...


Steady on milky mate ive just checked out the pics and read the first page dont know the whole story as im just on my phone


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

broch316 said:


> Steady on milky mate ive just checked out the pics and read the first page dont know the whole story as im just on my phone


Snide pictures, fights, chicks...... its had the lot mate...


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Ill get it all read tomorrow.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beans said:


>


lmfaooo


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Beans said:


>


PMSL!!

repped


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Beans said:


>


Awesome mate, made me chuckle


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> Awesome mate, made me chuckle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Beans said:


>


the full video is so much better, think he falls back on it another couple of times trying to get back up haha


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Some of the most childish nonsense I've seen in a thread posted here - thread closed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Who cares?

I have known lots of guys that took gear and said they were natural except for creatine and supplements.

I know guys that would get less static if they cheated on their wives and said they didnt.

Either way, if he did, or did not, it makes no difference what so ever, I will still sleep good tonight.

He has some good genetics though, one of those astetic type bodies like zzyzzzks or what the dudes name was.


----------

